# Bad kits?



## vakmere (Jun 3, 2014)

I have been getting a few lately from PSI. The latest was a Majestic Squire and a Broadwell Art Deco. I bought 2 of each just to try something different. Happens that 2 of the 4 had scratches on the front ends. Looked like the way they were packed. Cuts in the plastic bags lined up with the scratch areas. Also the Squire had trouble when extending the ink - rubbing along the part where it gets pressed in. Cant sell those to anyone. A Stratus in Black Enamel from last week has some seriuos buildup of sticky matter on the enamel that was difficult to remove and wound up dulling the finish. Way too much money to be spending on this type of thing and the hassle sending them back.
I wonder about those of you who buy 50 to 100 at a time to make for shows. How many of those kits are not usable due to noticable blemishes.
Luckily I checked the hardware before doing any wood turning so I didnt have to waste a blank.


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 3, 2014)

Never had a problem with a pen kit.  Maybe I should start checking.  Bought lots of kits from PSI

The one problem I had with a wood display arriving broken was taken care of and they didn't even ask for the broken one back.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 3, 2014)

There are occasional problems   I've had a letter opener blade with a very odd scratch and a vertex kit with a notch machined out of it   Odd   

It's gonna happen sooner or later   When it does just call your vendor and they'll replace the parts


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've good luck with PSI coming clean on problems such as this. Just give them a call.


----------



## vakmere (Jun 4, 2014)

Hendu3270 said:


> I've good luck with PSI coming clean on problems such as this. Just give them a call.


 
Yes, they are very good at taking care of problems. They are sending out replacement parts instead of a new kit.


----------



## Mguyre (Jun 4, 2014)

I ordered four of the new Curvado kits.  Three of them were defective, I couldn't thread the transmissions on to the center band. The RMA process was easy enough though.


----------



## Tom T (Jun 4, 2014)

I have never had a problem.  Have bought a good number of kits.  Drill bits seems not to sharp.  But my wife got me a drill doctor 750 so that is no issue.  Some of the guys say they sharpen every drill bit they get from any one prior to use.  That's what I also plan to do.


----------



## Lee58 (Nov 8, 2014)

PSI not that good handling problems. Made an ice cream scoop from one of their kits as a gift but the scoop started to rust before it was ever used (plating was bad). Was so bad the only solution was a trash can. PSI was notified and did nothing about it. Won't be buying any more scoops from them wasted a $15.00 blank, plus kit, time and shipping cost. Weak customer service at best.


----------



## vakmere (Nov 8, 2014)

Lee58 said:


> PSI not that good handling problems. Made an ice cream scoop from one of their kits as a gift but the scoop started to rust before it was ever used (plating was bad). Was so bad the only solution was a trash can. PSI was notified and did nothing about it. Won't be buying any more scoops from them wasted a $15.00 blank, plus kit, time and shipping cost. Weak customer service at best.



 I hear you. It is depressing going through all that work and having your work turn out not so hot because of manufacturer defects.


----------

